# APA King Cobra



## tsorion (Aug 4, 2008)

APA has released the King Cobra. The IBO on this BAd boy is 362 FPS.

The Black Mamba MX1 still is hitting an IBO of 352 FPS.

Check out their web site at APAARCHERYdotCom
I am a APA dealer in Michigan.
If you are interested in a fast, Smooth shooting bow contact me in Michigan or your local APA dealer.

Archers Edge
Twin Lake,Mi
231-893-8934:thumbs_up


----------



## Drop_Tines84 (May 25, 2008)

any prices, do they come in black if so pm me


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Drop_Tines84 said:


> any prices, do they come in black if so pm me



Should have mine in 6 weeks.:thumbs_up

Drop_tine...here it is in Black:


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=811939&page=3


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow. 362 !


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

We might as well put a picture with the name!! Good looking bow.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Great looking bow. Please PM prices.


----------



## bush77 (Aug 12, 2009)

very nice lookin bow, some prices please?


----------



## bush77 (Aug 12, 2009)

very nice lookin bow, some prices please?


----------

